

ZoomRead follow-up - daviding
http://zoomread.com

======
daviding
This is a follow-up to a post I did about 3 weeks ago for my site
<http://www.ZoomRead.com>. HN gave a lot of really good feedback and I
appreciate it:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1726256>

The main message was that the various ways of moving around and 'zooming' (of
course) needed to be smoother. For that I've taken a look at the Silverlight
'DeepZoom' (seadragon) API - and so far it's worked quite well.

I'm currently working on 'falling back' to the AJAX client if Silverlight
isn't chosen to be used, and will see if I can make it a little faster too.

Thanks again for the feedback from before, and do let me know how this version
works out for you. It's been fun working on it.

~~~
nswanberg
Cool.

Starting the page zoomed in to an instruction page is helpful, but consider
beginning the app zoomed out and set the double-click to zoom. You could
provide instructions as a pop-up div.

A new user to the page could then see all of the categories and, if the user
has never encountered DeepZoom, a cool surprise.

Again, nice app!

~~~
daviding
Thanks! Yes, it would be easy to do that. There are 'hover' buttons on the
bottom right with a 'home' icon, but I need to bring them out a bit more, i.e.
a bit dull in those noisy screen previews.

I was wondering about using a temp cookie and doing a bit of an automated
tour, i.e. start at the top, and then wait for a second, then down to
instructions. Not sure how good/annoying that would be though...

